# Finishing Secerts for Pens by Russ Fairfield



## Band Saw Box (Oct 10, 2013)

I just got the book Turning Modified Slimline Pens. In the introduction section the talks about a DVD by Russ Fairfield called finishing secrets for pens. I've check on line but I can find a place to buy it, I did find a place to rent it. Does any know were I can find his DVD or for those who my know about it is it worth having?


----------



## its_virgil (Oct 10, 2013)

Russ Fairfield's website has been taken down. I don't think the dvd's are available any longer. If you can find a copy it would be well worth adding to your library. I have all of Russ' dvd's and find them very useful. When the book was written the plans were to keep the website up and running and selling dvd's. I don't know what happened. I will try to find out if the dvd's are available. Here is a link to Russ' Corner on Woodcentral. This is the most comprehensive collection of Russ' vast knowledge that I know about. I hope you are finding the book useful.
Do a good turn daily!
Don



Band Saw Box said:


> I just got the book Turning Modified Slimline Pens. In the introduction section the talks about a DVD by Russ Fairfield called finishing secrets for pens. I've check on line but I can find a place to buy it, I did find a place to rent it. Does any know were I can find his DVD or for those who my know about it is it worth having?


----------



## Band Saw Box (Oct 10, 2013)

Thanks Don I'll check out the site. The book is going back tomorrow. I was reading though it and it seams there are some pages missing. I'm ordering turning pens and pencils in it place. I still want  to try to find the DVD, maybe ebay has it.


----------



## its_virgil (Oct 10, 2013)

I would like to know which pages and where you purchased the book.  I want to contact the publisher and see what is going on. Sorry you had a problem with the book but understand missing pages are not my fault. I will definitely contact the publisher.
Do a good turn daily!
Don



Band Saw Box said:


> Thanks Don I'll check out the site. The book is going back tomorrow. I was reading though it and it seams there are some pages missing. I'm ordering turning pens and pencils in it place. I still want  to try to find the DVD, maybe ebay has it.


----------



## mtgrizzly52 (Oct 11, 2013)

You may want to contact either Nick or John @ the Spokane, WA Woodcraft store and ask them. I know Russ spent a lot of time at the store, and I know they have carried Russ's videos and other educational materials as well for many years.

mtgrizzly52

<img id="ums_img_tooltip" class="UMSRatingIcon">


----------



## Band Saw Box (Oct 11, 2013)

I recheck the book and found that the pages were stuck together and not missing. I'll give the Spokane woodcraft a call when I get home this afternoon. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## healeydays (Oct 11, 2013)

I know it's not Russ, but here are some of his writings including his finishing secrets...

Russ's Corner: A WoodCentral Archive


----------



## healeydays (Oct 11, 2013)

Also, here is Russ' site from March 19, 2006

Finishing Secrets

Disclaimer, I'm a computer geek and shock my wife (who use to be an investigative reporter in her past) sometimes on what I can find out there...


----------



## CrimsonKeel (Oct 12, 2013)

healeydays said:


> Also, here is Russ' site from March 19, 2006
> 
> Finishing Secrets
> 
> Disclaimer, I'm a computer geek and shock my wife (who use to be an investigative reporter in her past) sometimes on what I can find out there...



thanks for link some good stuff to read


----------



## its_virgil (Oct 13, 2013)

DOH! Thanks MIke. I just realized I forgot the link in my previous post.
Do a good turn daily!
Don



healeydays said:


> Also, here is Russ' site from March 19, 2006
> 
> Finishing Secrets
> 
> Disclaimer, I'm a computer geek and shock my wife (who use to be an investigative reporter in her past) sometimes on what I can find out there...


----------



## onewaywood (Oct 14, 2013)

They are still Ava. for purchase find Dick Sing or Kurt Hertzog
sorry I can't give out there emails or phone #'s.There is another pen turning site where you can find them.Principally Pens - homepage


----------



## healeydays (Oct 14, 2013)

Folks, Understand that that is actually Russ' site from March 19 2006.  

People always tell you that if you put something on the internet, it could be out there forever and never actually get deleted, so be careful what you say.  There are firms and organizations that go out and take snapshots of sites on a dialy basis for historical reasons.  Russ is now part of a lasting history and so is his site...

Mike B
Internet user since 1984
Before Al Gore "invented" it...


----------



## onewaywood (Oct 14, 2013)

That site was put up after he died.By the people I mentioned.


----------



## healeydays (Oct 14, 2013)

onewaywood said:


> That site was put up after he died.By the people I mentioned.



I think you missed the point.  The site I listed Finishing Secrets is his actual site that was captured back in 2006 by an organization called the Internet Archive.

 The Internet Archive is working to prevent the Internet - a new medium with major historical significance - and other "born-digital" materials from disappearing into the past.   Its purposes include offering permanent access for researchers, historians, scholars, people with disabilities, and the general public to historical collections that exist in digital format. 

 Showing what they collect, would anyone like to see what is on their site as the earliest view of the IAP site?

This is a snapshot of IAP from July 6, 2004
http://web.archive.org/web/20040706064500/http://www.penturners.org/forum/portal.asp




So, folks, Big Brother is truly watching...


----------



## onewaywood (Oct 14, 2013)

Sorry since you said that right after my posting I thought you meant me,I was just trying to help him.


----------

